# Oracle verwendet nur Teil der Bandbreite?



## Zweistein (1. Apr 2005)

Wenn ich über eine VPN-Verbindung auf eine Sybase-Datenbank zugreife wird für den Download die volle zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite (z.B.: ADSL 768/128) verwendet.
Bei einen Zugriff (Download von Daten) auf eine Oracle 9i-Datenbank wird nur 16 % der Download-Kapazität und 32 % der Upload-Kapazität verwendet.
Bei ADSL 1024/256 wird sogar nur 14 % Download / 21 % Upload-Kapazität verwendet.
Gibt es eine Java-Möglichkeit, Einstellung beim JDBC-Treiber oder eine Einstellung auf der Datenbank, die es ermöglicht die volle zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite zu verwenden um dadurch in diesem Fall 3x so schnell zu sein?


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Apr 2005)

das würde micht wundern, der Treiber / die OracleDB wissen doch ÜBERHAUPT nichts über die "zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite" 

wie hast du das gemessen?

warum soviel upload?

was machstn


----------



## Zweistein (1. Apr 2005)

Gemessen habe ich mit DU Meter.
Kopieren einer Datei über VPN enspricht 100 % (ca 1.3 Mbps), Sybase erreicht dies annähernd beim Datentransfer.
Bei Sybase ist das Verhältnis zwischen down und Upload ca 12:1, bei Oracle ca 3:1.
Warum der Upload bei Oracle relativ hoch ist, ist die Frage.
Durch das Verhältnis bei ADSL (768/128) von 6:1 spielt bei Oracle auch der Upload eine große Rolle,
nichts desto trotz wird auch wenn man den Upload betrachtet nur 1/3 der Bandbreite verwendet
bei 1024/256 sogar nur 1/5.


----------



## Zweistein (6. Apr 2005)

Um die volle Bandbreite nutzen zu können muß man die Anzahl der zu übertragenden Zeilen folgendermaßen erhöhen (standardmäßig werden nur 10 verwendet):

```
Properties props = new Properties();
props.put("user", "scott");
props.put("password", "tiger");
props.put("defaultRowPrefetch","100");    // Anzahl der auf einmal zu übertragenden Zeilen
props.put("defaultBatchValue","5");
setProperties(props);
```


----------

